# 9mm hollow points



## mmasteve (Jul 5, 2007)

have read were overpenitration has been a problem with a 9mm. i went looking for hp today and saw a big difference in grain . Federal Premium Hydra Shocks were 124grain but Hornady makes a 115g HP and a 147g Hp, what grain is best in defense round for a 9mm.


----------

